# Buyers advice?



## fli gti (Jun 12, 2007)

Hey guys,
I am a lifelong VW guy, and am looking at an A6 wagon for the missus. Can you let me know some of the chronic problems to watch out for in this car? I know that being a VWAG vehicle its going to have some "quirks" I just want to know what to look for.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Buyers advice? (fli gti)*

What year range and engine are you interested in?


----------



## ragtop (Feb 20, 2006)

*Re: Buyers advice? (GLS-S4)*

good cars, tha abs module goes out like the passats and the timing belt needs to be good. i wouldnt trade mine for the world.


----------



## fli gti (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: Buyers advice? (GLS-S4)*

Age range, probably 2000 or 2001. As far as engine is concerned, as long as it isn't a damn 1.8T I don't care.








Because of the loan, I need less than 75K miles, and because of budget, I want to spend around 10K.


----------



## borntorage (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: Buyers advice? (fli gti)*

There are out there in that price range. 
I am to pick up mine this Friday, '00 A6 Avant with 73k on the clock. Non-turbo, straight V6?, 2.8L. 
I have experience with a B5 and did not want to get near a turbo with high miles....


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Buyers advice? (borntorage)*


_Quote, originally posted by *borntorage* »_straight V6


----------



## borntorage (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: Buyers advice? (bhb399mm)*

I hope the 2.8L is not turbo....


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Buyers advice? (borntorage)*

its not. there are four engine choices for C5 Avants. 
1) 2.7T, available only in the allroad, both tiptronic and 6-speed available
2) 2.8, non turbo
3) 3.0, non turbo, newer C5s
4) 4.2, non turbo, S6 avant, allroad



_Modified by bhb399mm at 2:33 PM 6-20-2007_


----------



## borntorage (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: Buyers advice? (bhb399mm)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Great!
I am still trying to get up to speed on Audi's.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Buyers advice? (borntorage)*

came to the right place


----------



## vento98 (May 25, 2002)

*Re: Buyers advice? (bhb399mm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_









I think he means non turbo


----------

